

Why most Hardware Specs are Total Bullshit - dholowiski
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/12/hardware-specs/

======
zalew
more:
[http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/display_myths_shat...](http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/display_myths_shattered)

